# what to put in a toaster oven?



## Ygle

what can you use to reheat stuff in the toaster oven? Everything seems to say 'not for use in toaster ovens', including pyrex and oven safe stoneware -I can't find *anything* that says it can be used in the toaster oven (I've been using my stoneware and pyrex stuff anyway, but not sure if it's damaging/degrading them in someway?)


----------



## wombatclay

Hmmm... we use more or less anything in the toaster oven... but I don't know if it's damaging the items. I imagine the warning is a product liability issue. For example, maybe the uneven heating (from the elements in the oven) could cause the product to crack or shatter?


----------



## hottmama

I have some metal bowls we eat off that I put in the toaster oven all the time. Also, our toaster oven has a metal tray that came with it.


----------



## nascarbebe

We use the metal tray that came with the toaster oven. Or some things I put them directly on the rack, like corndogs or toast. You can also make little trays out of aluminum foil by folding in the edges. I also line the slide out catch tray with aluminum foil for easy cleaning. I've never tried to use any other containers in the toaster oven.


----------



## Mearow

Pampered Chef has a small bar pan ($15) that is marketed for toaster ovens. Wonder why their stoneware is okay but yours is marked not ??


----------



## texaspeach

I use those little clear glass ramekins. unsure if they're marketed as toaster oven safe, but they seem to work ok.


----------



## amberskyfire

You can use baking pans. They come in all sizes, so you get get some small ones that are bowl-sized or TV dinner sized and use them in there.


----------



## gmvh

We also use the tray that came with it and some stainless bowls. They're about the size of a cereal bowl and super cheap at big box stores.


----------



## cheenya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ygle* 
(I've been using my stoneware and pyrex stuff anyway, but not sure if it's damaging/degrading them in someway?)

I doubt its degrading them, but the uneven and direct heat could potentially cause them to break, hence the warning. I'm pretty sure the uneven heat is a bigger problem with smaller toaster ovens than with large ones. Mine is mid-sized and I've never had a problem, but a friend of mine has one that is quite small and she has had pyrex break in it before.
I do use pyrex and stoneware in my toaster oven as well. I also use anything stainless steel. I have some camping bowls and plates (by MSR) made to be able to go directly on a fire that I use in the toaster oven for small portions or to heat a bowl/plate of food.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY

I always used the metal pan that came with it, but now don't have a toaster oven, didn't use it enough....but I think the glass issue is that most could crack above a certain tem around 350ish I think....somehow my mil warped her pyrex dish...too hot maybe


----------



## Ygle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascarbebe* 
We use the metal tray that came with the toaster oven. Or some things I put them directly on the rack, like corndogs or toast. You can also make little trays out of aluminum foil by folding in the edges. I also line the slide out catch tray with aluminum foil for easy cleaning. I've never tried to use any other containers in the toaster oven.

I do that too, but I do a lot of reheating and the rack and foil don't work so well for stews, rice bakes, lasagna, etc.... also, I try to avoid cooking food directly on aluminum.


----------



## Ygle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearow* 
Pampered Chef has a small bar pan ($15) that is marketed for toaster ovens. Wonder why their stoneware is okay but yours is marked not ??

I'm talking about stoneware dishes that are ovensafe to 500degrees... I've been looking and they all seem to say not toaster oven safe, but if anyone knows of any that are, please let me know! I'm not talking about the pampered chef baking stones... hate those things, but I guess they are an option if they are toaster oven safe.


----------



## Ygle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberskyfire* 
You can use baking pans. They come in all sizes, so you get get some small ones that are bowl-sized or TV dinner sized and use them in there.

Which ones? The ones I have all say, "not safe for toaster ovens"... oh, just doing a search I see there are some nonstick aluminum baking pans made for toaster ovens, thanks for the idea... I wish I could just use my glassware or serving plates though -for some reason I feel so squeamish about cooking all my food directly on the aluminum baking pans, even with the anodized coatings. I just love using my toaster oven rather than the oven for everything, though.


----------



## Ygle

I hadn't even thought of using stainless steel... I will have to look into that, thank you everyone for the input! Mine is a midsized toaster oven... I just wasn't sure if I was going to increase the likliehood of fracture over time by using the pyrex and stoneware. When I read the paperwork with my pyrex it actually said to toss the items if they were ever used in a toaster over to be safe.


----------



## chel

I've seen stoneware stuff for the toaster oven at BB&B.

I have a mid-size convection toaster oven and I use pyrex in it, mostly a loaf pan and pie plate. I put most things directly on the rack and have lined the bottom with foil. I used a tiny toaster oven for a long time and even used my pyrex in that, though I had to be careful that the food didn't rise too high or it would burn as the burner was so close to the top of the loaf pan. Never had any problems with breaking.


----------



## Groovy Mom

I have 2 Pyrex glass pans that fit perfect in mine. But we use our toaster more for the things we can't put in a microwave (we don't have a micro anymore). I make tortillas, toasted sammys, that kind
of stuff.


----------



## artemis33

I also use the little aluminum pan (not nontstick) that came with the toaster oven for reheating. I just line it with a piece of parchment paper so my food doesn't touch it directly.

I have used little corning wear baking ramekins in there before -sometimes if I have some extra crust and filling when I make a large pot pie I'll make a couple of little ones for leftovers -and they worked fine. I kept the heat fairly low though. I usually only put it on 300F or so because I'm pretty sure it is getting hotter than it says (I have an old cheapo one though and it could use a good cleaning







).


----------



## grmaryp6

I recently bought Oster TSSTTVRB04 and I use it for Pizza as I'm very fond of eating pizzas...


----------

